# Anyone grilled with a Wolf infrared charbroiler?



## austinransom

I am considering purchasing a Wolf SRT364C 36" Sealed Rangetop, 4 Burners, Infrared Charbroiler, mostly for the internal grilling. Has anyone used this unit? Do steaks come out like they were grilled on an outside unit (gas, of course)? 

Does it really deliver even heat, high heat for searing? 
thanks!


----------



## muskyhopeful

I have one on my 48" all gas WOLF. They're hot, alright. You need the metal damper plate inserted to cook steaks without burning the outside before you reach medium rare, or medium for chops or chicken. Takes a little practice at first. Great for burgers and browning parboiled sausages. Cooks shrimp lickety split. Perfectly roasts peppers black. We love ours.

One thing you should know. If you're crazy about having everything shiny, you will be disappointed. After you use it for awhile the liner and grate look, well, used. I gave up trying to make mine look perfect. 

That's why there is a cover. 

Kevin


----------



## austinransom

Thanks for the feedback. Does the metal damper plate come with the unit, or did you have to get one after market?

Also, what kind of hood are you using? I understand that there is a lot of smoke with the char grill and that you need a big 1200 cfm unit with a smoke catch area (the hood can't be flat on the bottom). Is this true? 

BTW I have an island situation.....


----------



## muskyhopeful

You'll need plenty of ventilation. I have a 24" inch deep, 48" wide 1200 CFM WOLF fan. My range is against the wall. Ideally the fan would have been 54" wide but it screwed up the design of the cabinets. We bumped the fan out 2 inches from the wall, and no smoke escapes AT ALL. I can crank burners and the char broiler.

Because of the 1200 CFM, my municipality required a return air system for supposed safety, which was about $800, unfortunately. To be honest, I hardly know how it works, but it satisfied the building inspector. Make sure you look into that. I see WOLF now makes a 1200 CFM island hood as of last fall. I believe they'll tell you you can get by with 900 CFM for a 36" range top.

The damper plate came with the range. It's just a piece of stainless sheet metal.

Kevin


----------



## quinda

Did you purchase a Wolf stove with the charbroiler unit? 

Are you happy with it?  Have you used it without the steel insert plate in place?  I like my steaks and hamburgers heavily seared on the outside and rare on the inside........can this be accomplished on the Wolf with the searing plate in place or does the plate need to be removed?  If removed, will the infrared burner be damaged by the dripping and burning fat landing on it and flaming up?

I heard that the intensity of the infrared burner is not adjustable....it's either off or on high.  If so, how do you prepare chicken, ribs, etc.?

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## muskyhopeful

quinda said:


> Did you purchase a Wolf stove with the charbroiler unit?
> 
> Are you happy with it? Have you used it without the steel insert plate in place? I like my steaks and hamburgers heavily seared on the outside and rare on the inside........can this be accomplished on the Wolf with the searing plate in place or does the plate need to be removed? If removed, will the infrared burner be damaged by the dripping and burning fat landing on it and flaming up?
> 
> I heard that the intensity of the infrared burner is not adjustable....it's either off or on high. If so, how do you prepare chicken, ribs, etc.?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Walt
> 
> We're very happy with ours. I use it with and without the insert. You can really sear a steak without it, but rare is mostly what you'll get if there's any thickness to the meat. If you like rare, cooking without the plate should work for you. The unit works with or without the plate. It flares some, but not to the point of being a problem in my experience. The intensity is not adjustable. I don't cook ribs on the charbroiler, those go in my smoker. Chicken pieces you could brown, I suppose, but would have to finish in the oven. A skinless breast works well with the plate installed.
> 
> A WOLF is a very expensive purchase. If you want to make sure it performs in a specific manner, it would be best to find a place where they do demonstrations. Another high power range is Bluestar. That company offers a charbroiler as well as a 22,000 btu burner while the WOLF only goes to 16,000. I found out about the Bluestar ranges after having already purchased a WOLF or I may have gone that route.
> 
> Do NOT spend $8,000 to $10,000, or more, on a range based on what I tell you. Find and see one in action. You wouldn't buy a car without test driving one. I went to a showroom where they demonstrated the range's capabilities.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## quinda

Thanks for your reply, Kevin.  I think you are right about attending a demostration.  There is a Wolf demostration showroom in Orlando, Florida, which is about 2+ hours from my house.  I will definitely attend a demo before deciding on a Wolf unit.

Walt


----------



## redriverbluespa

Hi all,

I just bought a wolf srt364c, 36", 4 sealed-burner, with infrared charbroiler grill. It's currently being held at our retailers warehouse till our remodel is ready. I want to know if there's more advice re the range hood. We are looking at several others right now, inserts, and are trying to shave some cost off our huge reno bill by not going with wolf hoods (seem over-priced). 

Looking currently at the Best series,

PIK33 (36"), with a 900 CFM external blower, 6 plus sones ~ $1328, and the CP47E362SB with 900 cfm ext blower  6 plus sones. ~ $1828. 

Also looking at the Faber, inca pro 38 (1100) cfm internal fan, 3.5-6.5 sones, for around ~$1899. 

Finally, the Tornado II, 38", 1000 cfm. (8 sones max) ~ $1778.

Any help from all of you would be appreciated.

Thanks,

River


----------



## panini

RedRiver,

   I went with the Viking. I don't regret it, but I kind of regret not going with the wolf.

I do really like my hood. I had really done a lot of research.  The power is important but I think it's

also import to have variable speeds and easy access cleaning and good lighting.

I ended up going local with the Vent-a-Hood company.

Multi speed power, good front lighting and two openings in the top back to screw in the large heat lamps;

Easy reach to the filter and shields and even the squirl cages. Throw them in the dish washer.

 It seemed as good if not better then the ones I research, only cheaper.

Curious if you are in OK at the Red River. You could probably save delivery charge by picking it up.

pan


----------



## redriverbluespa

Thanks Pan,

I did look at Vent a hood, but our retailer only carried their stainless hoods, not the inserts. We are having ours inserted behind cabinetry. I'm going to have to look into the heat lamp thing too, haven't considered that option yet. I really do want to find the easiest one to clean/maintain.

We are just 50 yards/meters from the Red River. It's getting up there but we should be fine. Our house has never flooded but many of our neighbors have had problems. We've got a permanent dike and are a little higher than some of the properties around here. 

thanks for asking.

River


----------



## chefedb

I don't know about the Wolf home products as it seems to be a different company then commercial division. What I can tell you is that in my opinion commercially it is some of the worst jJUNK I have ever used. Broilers , if you put 8 sirloins on it's ok but no bounce back qualities on BTU s therefore you have to wait quite a while before you put second 8 on. It backs you up bigtime.Their oven thermostats contantly burn out. Their burners airflow changes on their own, so bottom of pots get carbon filthy.  Even the service men who repair them think they are garbage. Go with the old reliables  Vulcan or Southbend or Blodgett to be SAFE and SURE.


----------



## newsouth

I'm looking at the 36" using Wolf downdraft. thoughts??


----------



## ltlwicked

newsouth said:


> I'm looking at the 36" using Wolf downdraft. thoughts??


I presently have a down draft (not wolf) in my island and I'm changing it. Total and complete joke! The pop up function is always breaking and after speaking with the Service Techs that have come out to fix it, they tell me that it's a standard problem. It's a great piece of equipment for a person that doesn't cook!! Also, I find that it doesn't vent out any of the cooking smells, grease / fat when frying, it seems to pull some of the steam when I'm boiling water but other than that - complete fail.

I'm looking at installing a hood over my cooktop which is turning into a bit of a nightmare because my joists are 10 inches apart as opposed to the standard 16. Pain in the neck but I know that I'll be happier when it's done.


----------



## fisher6188

I have had a wolf 36" cook range for over 20 years and have used it constantly. I am now remodeling my kitchen and am replacing it with another newer unit.

I love it! I live alone, so I don't want to go outside all the time to heat up the big grill. This grill is perfect for me.

The only issue I have with it is that you can not cover it to grill big roasts like you can do with a normal type grill. If I Believe I need to have something covered, I put a pot or something else heatproof over it.

It does have its hotspots as do most regular grills. But the convenience is so worth it.

By the way, I would never buy a grill like this unless it comes with a cover because they can get pretty nasty.


----------



## fisher6188

I had a Wolf with a Charbroiler for 25 years and just loved it!  It is very handy for cooking for one or two people.  The taste is pretty much like using an outdoor gas grill.  Not as good as using charcoal.

When it came time to replace the Wolf this last summer, I got another one. 

And the person who said the grill will look used is right - so be sure to use the cover.


----------



## julia allan

Hi! I would like to share this great online resource for anyone seeking a grill: http://www.archiexpo.com/architecture-design-manufacturer/grill-792.html


----------



## wassy78

The infra red broiler was what attracted me.  They make great appliances as everyone knows. (We are on our 3rd Subzero refrigerator)  I must agree with the comment by one who likes his steaks done rare.  That is the only way you can cook a steak much thicker than an inch without burning it totally on the outside.  I have not been advised of any 'plate' to prevent this, but will look into it.

That said, I would not have bought this product in this configuration had I known.


----------



## fisher6188

I am on my second 36" Wolf with a char-broiler.  I love it!  As some others have said, it is great for one or two people and so convenient.  Also, as others have said, it does get nasty after use, so be sure you use the cover to hide the grunge.  I use a regular grill brush cleaner/scraper on mine. I use it once or twice a week for everything.  And for those things that you would use a cover for outdoor, I bought an item from Chef's Catalog (since out of business) just for this purpose.  You could also use heat-proof kettles or lids, depending on size.


----------



## bbetterstewards

I checked out a BlueStar and liked what I saw.  Problem was BlueStar has a poor service record and many reviewers were not able to get service even after repeated attempts..  When I expressed this concern at the dealership I was told service was only through the mfg. and not to bring the product or problem to the store where it was purchased.  I wanted that BlueStar, but will make another choice for that very reason.  Sadly.


----------

